# Help, What is this Herb?



## seanjoburg (May 6, 2019)

Planted a mixed bag of herb seeds a couple of months ago. These plants have been sprouting along with the other herbs. I figured it should be a herb as its not growing in any other area of my garden?


----------



## Cheryl J (May 6, 2019)

It looks like mint to me.  If it is, it will overtake your herb garden.

Welcome to Discuss Cooking!


----------



## Andy M. (May 6, 2019)

Not sure it's mint. Mint leaves tend to be more pointed at the tip.

Pull off a leaf and crush it. The smell should be distinctive if it's mint.


----------



## pepperhead212 (May 6, 2019)

Welcome to the forum!  

That looks like some sort of mint - peppermint has the rounded leaves - though usually mints are not grown from seeds, and the seeds are very small - smaller than poppy seeds.  Remove a leaf and crush it between your fingers - what does it smell like?


----------



## pepperhead212 (May 6, 2019)

Looks like we were all posting at the same time!

I just looked it up on Grower's Exchange (couldn't copy the link, for some reason), but didn't see anything exactly like that - most either pointed, or serrated edges.  And the mints aren't growing in an irregular pattern like yours - two opposite each other, the next two at 90° to those, and so forth.  The best test will be the smell of the leaves.


----------



## taxlady (May 6, 2019)

All the mints I have ever seen, tend to grow taller than that before getting more leaves. If it's in the mint family, a cross section of the stem is square. You should be able to feel that. The mint family is huge and includes things like basil.


----------



## seanjoburg (May 6, 2019)

Thanks for the responses guys. A lady from work identified it as Borage. Search results on on Google seem to indicate the same. I'll know for sure once it flowers


----------



## Andy M. (May 6, 2019)

Thanks for getting back to us. 

Given the description I read about the fuzzy texture of the leaves, it's not worth the effort.


----------



## pepperhead212 (May 6, 2019)

That makes sense.   Though borage is used as a culinary herb in some areas, it is used more as a medicinal herb, usually using the roots.  And you may want to research the side effects, though, if I recall, the seeds were the main culprit.


----------



## seanjoburg (May 6, 2019)

So I guess theres not much use for it in cooking. A pity as there's so much of it growing.


----------



## seanjoburg (May 6, 2019)

And thanks for welcoming me to the forum!


----------



## GotGarlic (May 6, 2019)

seanjoburg said:


> So I guess theres not much use for it in cooking. A pity as there's so much of it growing.


Hi and welcome to Discuss Cooking [emoji2]

Borage has a light flavor similar to cucumber and is often used in salads. Sage is also fuzzy, but I use it anyway  Give it a try.


----------



## taxlady (May 6, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> Hi and welcome to Discuss Cooking [emoji2]
> 
> Borage has a light flavor similar to cucumber and is often used in salads. Sage is also fuzzy, but I use it anyway  Give it a try.



^^
This


----------



## dragnlaw (May 7, 2019)

I used to grew Borage once.  I occasionally used it in salads but I more used the tiny blue flowers in ice cubes.  Loved them!  

They are self seeding and could easily take over the herb garden if not checked.

Am just this year starting some from seed as I have a place for them to be left alone. Unfortunately I am not known for my seed starting skills. Just have to wait and see - they are only at the 2/4 leaf stage as of yet.


----------



## Linda0818 (May 10, 2019)

Well that's a new one on me. I've never even heard of Borage. 

Is it similar in taste to any other herbs?


----------



## dragnlaw (May 10, 2019)

As GG said - a light cucumber taste.


----------



## Linda0818 (May 10, 2019)

dragnlaw said:


> As GG said - a light cucumber taste.



Oh, sorry, I missed that.

I love cucumbers. Very interesting indeed.


----------

